

Google Now Launches On iOS - Nemisis7654
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/29/google-now-launches-on-ios/

======
ConceitedCode
Maybe Apple should think bout allow other apps to open from holding or double
tapping the home button?

~~~
Nemisis7654
That would be great. I love the easy access to Google Now on my Android
devices. And, I could see a lot of people wanting to use this over Siri.
However, I don't see Apple letting that happen, unfortunately.

